# What O/U To Buy



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am looking for a new o/u and wondering what everyone thinks. I would like a Mechanical trigger, but flexible. Looking at a Franchi, and wetherby, any help appretiated. :lol:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

I just picked a spartan by remington last week. Not the most expensive or fanciest gun out there, but so far i love it. Got the single trigger with barrel selector. Hope it gets some roosters for me this weekend.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Why don't you tell everyone what you are going to do with it?? Sticking up gas stations I would go for cheap so you won't mind throwing it out the window in the car chase :lol: bird hunting maybe a different reccomendation.....


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I must admit being partial to the Ruger Red Label!

Of course I might be prejudiced since I have 7 of them. Two stainless, two engraved with consecutive serial numbers, a 12, a 20, and a 28ga.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Ruger Red Label all the way.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

rls are finger pinchers. Of course only if you don't how to use them. I like a light weight gun for upland but that is personal choice. If I could forgo the selector I would.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The 20 guage Red label is light enough but if you have a double barrel gun you should always try to find one with two triggers its much easier to master than a selective trigger and gives you the best benefit of a two barel gun two choke choices. IF you want a reasonably priced good quality s x s double look at Ugartecha, I love mine.


----------



## labman (Oct 8, 2004)

Just traded my Red lable and upgraded to a Beretta light wt much easy shooting gun.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Never hear any complaints about the Berettas!


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm partial to the Browning. The Citori is an excellent gun for hunting upland game or any type of game that you can think of. They hold up over itme where some of the cheaper guns don't do so well. I like the single trigger with the barrel selector, as you walk a field you have the tighter choke selected in case the bird gets up ahead you swap to the more open choke as you walk up to a pointing dog. Use a 20 gauge and by the end of the day you are not as tired and still have as many in the bag.

I read an article today where it said people are willing to spend 5K on a gun and 50 cents on the dog, a good dog can make up for a lot.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your replies! I think I found the one. It is the Franchi Adorne? Titanium. It goes for $1100. And has 24 k ingravings. good wood, and is only 7lbs. for a 12 g with a 24 in barrel. I like having a Mechanical trigger otherwise I would buy a Browning. Thank you though.  Good luck this weekend guys! Shoot straight. If it flies it dies.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Bob m, shame on you, you know that a person uses a pump gun to stick up gas stations, not an O/U. 
36 years ago this season, I purchased a Beretta 12 O/U with 28" mod/ full. I loved the gun then and still love it today. It has stood the test of time very well. The only things I have done to it are having the chambers lenghtened to 3" and a couple of re-bluings. It has shot thousands of rounds without any malfunction and still closes as tight as it did when new. It has the selective single trigger which I have used to fire the full choke first maybe once since I've owned it. It has the inertia block system for switching to the second barrel and it has never failed to work. Other than not having a modern, switchable choke system it's an ideal gun ( for me). Having said that, modern CNC machining has given us the same precision tolerances in modern inexpensive double barrels. Where it used to take a skilled craftsman all day to fit parts, a CNC machine center can mill something to within a ten thousandth in seconds and it fits time after time. I bought two inexpensive double 20's this summer. One is a Russian Baikal sxs and the other is an Italian Fausti O/U. Both are fine shooting guns, with the nod in workmanship going to the Fausti. Both have switchable chokes and selective single triggers,both pattern great, are light and point well. Time will tell how well they hold up. I'm kind of partial against buying anything French these days.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I'm kind of partial against buying anything French these days


 I'll second that :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It's made by Benelli. And it shoot's well and is as light as a 20g.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Go for it!! Beretta owns Benelli, both are quality brands. How does it balance with the 24's?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I can't shoot a gun with barrels that short, too whippy but I'm 6'4" so i guess they might work for someone shorter. The short barrels would be good for the gas station idea


----------

